# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل لمسألة الحظ تاصيل شرعي؟

## الخنساء الاثرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته "سؤالي حول مسالة """الحظ"""""هل لهذه المسالة تأصيل من ناحية الشرع؟وهل مفهومها يتطابق مع ما جاء في حديث الخلق(ان أحدكم يجمع في بطن أمه أربعين يوما ثم يكون علقة مثل ذلك ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك ثم يبعث الله ملكا فيؤمر بأربع برزقه وأجله وشقي أو سعيد......)وهل للقدر دخل في هذه المسألة؟ أظن أن الامر قد اختلط في ذهني فهل من جواب شاف ؟أنا أنتظر ردكم.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته

 قال تعالى :  قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا.


هل ممكن ان تشرح لنا الاخت ما تعتقده في المسألة حتى نصحح لها و نشرح لها مسألة القدر و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الخنساء الاثرية

(قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنا)فالله جل وعلا هو القادر العالم علمه أزلي يعلم ما كان وما سيكون من أفعال البشر  وما سيكون من تقديمهم للاسباب وعدم تقديمهم لذلك قدر لهم أعمالهم ,فالانسان بسعيه وبتقديمه للاسباب قد يظفر ويصبو الى ما يسعى اليه وهذا بتوفيق الله له وفي الوقت نفسه قد لايصبو الانسان الى ما يريد مع تقديم الاسباب وهذا ما قدره الله له لحكمة يعلمها الله ونجهلها نحن البشر,فما أصاب الانسان لم يكن ليخطئه وتقديمه للاسباب لم يمنع من حصول ما قدره الله جل وعلا وهو عدم الوصول الى حاجته,وهذا مطابق لما جاء في نص حديث النيي صلى الله عليه وسلم,أنه لو اجتمع الخلائق على أن يضروك بشيء لن يضروك الا بشيء كتبه الله لك ,وان اجتمعوا على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك الا بشيء كتبه الله لك,وبذلك فالانسان بين تقديمه للاسباب وبين الرضا بقدر الله لانه ركن من أركان الدين وعلامة على صحة العقيدة, لا كما يقول البعض أن الانسان قد قدرت كل أفعاله فلا مجال لسعيه ,أو أن القدر شيء معدوم انما سعي الانسان فقط وحده ولا يؤمنون بالقدر.وسؤالي السابق انما نتج عن نقاش مع العائلة*حول هذه القضية ,فتداخلت هذه المفاهيم فأردت جوابا علميا,والشرح المسبق هو شر حي الخاص لهذا المفهوم, فأرجو أن أكون قد لا مست فيه جانبا من الصواب ان لم الامس كله,والله الموفق والهادي الى سواء السبيل.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

أختي الفاضلة يبدو أن عندك الاجابة عن سؤالك.

فالحظ ان قصد به ما قدره الله لعباده فلا بأس بذلك : قال تعالى : ( وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ ) [فصلت: 35]


فيقال حسن الحظ مع الاعتقاد الجازم أنه قدر من الله سبحانه و تعالى و أن ما كتبه الله على العبد ما كان ليخطئه.


لذلك اسألك سؤالا آخر ماذا تقصدين بالحظ أعلاه ؟

----------


## جذيل

*يقول الطبري عن ما حكاه الله تعالى عما قيل عن قارون ( إِنَّهُ لَذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ ) أي إن قارون لذو نصيب من الدنيا.*

----------


## الخنساء الاثرية

> أختي الفاضلة يبدو أن عندك الاجابة عن سؤالك.
> 
> فالحظ ان قصد به ما قدره الله لعباده فلا بأس بذلك : قال تعالى : ( وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ ) [فصلت: 35]
> 
> 
> فيقال حسن الحظ مع الاعتقاد الجازم أنه قدر من الله سبحانه و تعالى و أن ما كتبه الله على العبد ما كان ليخطئه.
> 
> 
> لذلك اسألك سؤالا آخر ماذا تقصدين بالحظ أعلاه ؟


لاأقصد بالحظ الطالع أو النصيب الذي يعتقد فيه أنه عن طريق الصدفة والمصادفة,فهذا مما لا  شك فيه أنه يتنافى مع العقيدة الصحيحة,أقصد بالحظ مثلما ذكر الاخ الفاضل جذيل النصيب من الدنيا وفق ما يرضاه لنا الخالق جل وعلا,وقد حدث تداخل في ذهني بين مفهوم الحظ ومفهوم القدر,وما فهمته من جوابك أن الحظ مفهوم جزئي يتضمنه المفهوم العام والكلي للقدر ان كان هذا ,فهو الجواب الذي أبحث عنه,فاطلاق لفظ الحظ اذن لا بد وأن يصحبه الاعتقاد الجازم والنية الصحيحة في ارادة المعنى الشرعي,وغير ذلك يكون منافيا للعقيدة الصحيحة,لذلك لا يمكننا القول أن كل من يتلفظ بهذه اللفظة-قاصدا بها الحقيقة كقوله حظي سيء أنه بقوله مناف للعقيدة الصحيحة؟*

----------


## الخنساء الاثرية

> *يقول الطبري عن ما حكاه الله تعالى عما قيل عن قارون ( إِنَّهُ لَذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ ) أي إن قارون لذو نصيب من الدنيا.*


بارك الله فيك أخي ,على الاجابة الموجزة ,فالنصيب ما قدره الله وقضى به من خيروشر,وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.

----------


## ابو ربا

هل قول حظي سيئ يعني قدري سيئ ؟

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

نعم القول حظي سيئ عدم رضا بالقدر و هذا لا يجوز و دليل ذلك من حديث جبريل عليه السلام : عَنْ عمر بن الخطاب رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: بينما نحن عند رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم ذات يوم إذ طلع علينا رجل شديد بياض الثياب شديد سواد الشعر لا يرى عليه أثر السفر ولا يعرفه منا أحد حتى جلس إِلَى النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم فأسند ركبتيه إِلَى ركبتيه ووضع كفيه عَلَى فخذيه وقَالَ: يا محمد أخبرني عَنْ الإسلام؟ فقَالَ رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم: "الإسلام أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا اللَّه وأن محمدا رَسُول اللَّهِ، وتقيم الصلاة، وتؤتي الزكاة، وتصوم رمضان، وتحج البيت إن استطعت إليه سبيلا" قَالَ صدقت. فعجبنا له يسأله ويصدقه! قَالَ: فأخبرني عَنْ الإيمان؟ قَالَ: "أن تؤمن باللَّه وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر؛ وتؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره" قَالَ صدقت قَالَ: فأخبرني عَنْ الإحسان؟ قَالَ: "أن تعبد اللَّه كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك" قَالَ: فأخبرني عَنْ الساعة؟ قَالَ: "ما المسئول عَنْها بأعلم مِنْ السائل" قَالَ: فأخبرني عَنْ أماراتها؟ قَالَ: "أن تلد الأمة ربتها، وأن ترى الحفاة العراة العالة رعاء الشاء يتطاولون في البنيان!" ثم انطلق فلبثت مليا ثم قَالَ: "يا عمر أتدري مِنْ السائل؟" قلت : اللَّه ورسوله أعلم. قَالَ: "فإنه جبريل أتاكم يعلمكم دينكم" رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ

و  عن صهيب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عجبت لأمر المؤمن ، إن أمر المؤمن كله له خير ، ليس ذلك لأحد إلا للمؤمن ، إن أصابته سراء شكر ، وكان خيرا ، وإن أصابته ضراء صبر ، وكان خيرا " المسند صححه الالباني


قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء، وإن الله تعالى إذا أحب قوما ابتلاهم، فمن رضي فله الرضا، ومن سخط فله السخط. رواه الترمذي وحسنه، وابن ماجه، وحسنه الألباني. 


قال تعالى: وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئاً وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئاً وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ {البقرة: 216}.


لذلك لابد من الرضا بالقدر فان كان ذكر كلمة الحظ من باب اثبات القدر فلا بأس لكن ان كان من باب السخط فهذا من قلة الإيمان و الله أعلم

----------


## ابو ربا

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

*                 استفسار عن مفهوم (الحظّ)*

إجابة الشيخ خالد الرفاعي - مراجعة الشيخ سعد الحميد 
                تاريخ الإضافة: 12/10/2009 ميلادي - 22/10/1430 هجري                 
                زيارة: 14             
ـــــ
السؤال:
بسم الله الرَّحمن الرحيم 
الشيوخ الأفاضل، السَّلام عليْكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

لديَّ استِفْسار عن مفهوم (الحظّ)، فقد جاء ذِكْره في قصَّتي "صبر ساعة" على النَّحو التَّالي:
"مِن بينِ خَمائِلِ الوَردِ لَوَّحَ لها، فانتَفَضَ فؤادُها وهَبَّ مِن سُباتِه.

اقتَربَ قَليلا، فازدادَ اضطرابها، وسَرَت في الجَسدِ رَعشَة لَم تتبيَّن كُنهَها: أَهوَ الخَوف أم الحبّ؟!

قَطَفَ وَردَةً واقتربَ، فَفَزعَ قَلبُها وأَوْجَسَ حيرَة: أيبتسِمُ الحَظُّ بَعدَ طولِ عُبوس؟! أتَصفو الأيَّام بَعدَ كُلِّ ذلِكَ الكَدَر؟!

أتُطوَى لَيالي الوحدة الكَئيبة ويُلقى بها في غَياهِبِ الزَّمن؟!

فعقَّب أحد الأساتذة الكِرام على ذلك بقوله: هل تسمح لي أستاذتُنا الفاضلة بأن أعترض على كلمة الحظ؟ وهل نؤمن بالحظِّ أم نؤمن بالقدر؟

فما قولكم بارك الله فيكم وفي عِلمكم؟ وجزاكم خير الجزاء.

الجواب:
                الحمدُ لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصَحْبِه ومَن والاه، أمَّا بعدُ:
فكلَّ ما يحدث في هذا الكون بإرادة الله وتقديره، والواجب على المؤمن اعتقاد ذلك؛ قال تعالى: {وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلاَّ هُوَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ إِلاَّ يَعْلَمُهَا وَلا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الأَرْضِ وَلا رَطْبٍ وَلا يَابِسٍ إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ} [الأنعام: 59].

فالله - جل وعلا - قد كتب مقادير الخلائِق قبل أن يخلق السَّماوات والأرض بِخمسين ألف سنة؛ كما في حديث مسلم، وقال تعالى: {إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ} [القمر: 49]، وقال تعالى: {وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَكُمْ وَمَا تَعْمَلُونَ} [الصافات: 96]، وقال تعالى: {مَا أَصَابَ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ} [التغابن: 11]، وفي الحديث: ((وتؤمن بالقدَر خيرِه وشرِّه))؛ رواه مسلم.

وإقرار المؤمن بذلك واعتِقاده له هو من أرْكان الإيمان وأساسيَّاته؛ ولذلك جاء في جواب النَّبيِّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - لسؤال جبريل عن الإيمان قوله: ((وتُؤْمن بالقدَر خيرِه وشرِّه))؛ متفق عليه.

وأمَّا التعبير بكلمة "الحظُّ" عن توفيق الإنسان أو عدم توفيقه، فهذا أيضًا مَحكوم بقضاء الله - تعالى - وقدرِه ولا يَخرج عنه، ولا يَحصل شيءٌ من ذلك لأحد، إلاَّ إذا كان مقدَّرًا له في سابق علم الله - سبحانه – ومن تأمل الأدلة السابقة أيقن ذلك، وكذلك قوله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((كل شيء بقدَر حتَّى العجز والكيس))؛ رواه مسلم. فالعجز الذي هو: عدم القدرة من الحظ العاثر وهو مقدر، والكيس الذي هو ضد العجز، وهو النشاط والحذق بالأمور من الحظ الوافر والكل من قدر الله. 

وثبت في الصَّحيحين قولُ النَّبيِّ - صلَّى الله عليْه وسلَّم -: ((اللَّهُمَّ لا مانع لما أعطيتَ، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد)).

والجَدُّ: بفتح الجيم هو الحظُّ، فالإنسان إن أُعْطِي الملك والغِنى والرِّئاسة، وهذا من حسن الحظِّ بلا شكٍّ، إلاَّ أنَّه بقدر الله تعالى؛ قال النَّووي - رحمه الله -: "أي: لا ينفع ذا الحظِّ في الدنيا بالمال والولد والعظمة والسُّلطان منك حظُّه؛ أي: لا يُنجيه حظُّه منك، وإنَّما ينفعه وينجيه العمل الصَّالح؛ كقوله تعالى: {المَالُ وَالْبَنُونَ زِينَةُ الحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ الصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ} [الكهف: 46]". اهـ.

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: "فبيَّن أنَّه مع أنَّه المعْطي المانع، فلا ينفع المجدود جدُّه؛ إنَّما ينفعه الإيمان والعمل الصالح".

وقال: "وهذا تحقيق لوحدانيَّته: لتوحيد الربوبيَّة - خلقًا وقدرًا، وبدايةً وهداية - هو المعطي المانع، لا مانع لما أعطى ولا معْطي لما منع، ولتوحيد الإلهيَّة - شرعًا وأمرًا ونهيًا - وهو أنَّ العباد وإن كانوا يُعطون ملكًا وعظمةً، وبختًا ورياسة، في الظَّاهر أو في الباطن؛ كأصحاب المكاشفات والتصرُّفات الخارقة، فلا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد؛ أي: لا ينجيه ولا يخلِّصه من سؤالك وحسابِك حظُّه وعظمته وغناه؛ ولهذا قال: "لا ينفعه منك"، ولم يقل: "لا ينفعه عندك"؛ فإنَّه لو قيل ذلك، أوْهم أنَّه لا يتقرب به إليك؛ لكن قد لا يضرُّه، فيقول صاحب الجد: إذا سلمت من العذاب في الآخرة فما أبالي، كالذين أوتوا النبوة والملك، لهم ملك في الدنيا، وهم من السعداء، فقد يَظن ذو الجد - الذي لم يعمل بطاعة الله من بعده - أنَّه كذلك، فقال: ((ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك))، ضمَّن "ينفع" معنى "ينجي ويخلِّص"، فبيَّن أنَّ جدَّه لا ينجيه من العذاب؛ بل يستحقُّ بذنوبه ما يستحقُّه أمثاله ولا ينفعه جدُّه منك، فلا ينجيه ولا يخلصه".

وقال ابن القيم: "كان يقول ذلك بعد انقِضاء الصَّلاة أيضًا، فيقوله في هذين الموضعين؛ اعترافًا بتوحيده، وأن النِّعَم كلَّها منه، وهذا يتضمَّن أمورًا، أحدها: أنَّه المنفرِد بالعطاء والمنع، الثَّاني: أنَّه إذا أعطى لَم يطق أحد منْع مَن أعطاه، وإذا منع لم يُطِق أحد إعطاء من منعه، الثالث: أنَّه لا ينفع عندَه، ولا يخلص من عذابِه، ولا يُدْني من كرامته - جدودُ بني آدَم، وحظوظهم من المُلْك والرِّئاسة، والغِنَى وطيب العيْش، وغير ذلك؛ إنَّما ينفعُهم عندَه التَّقريب إليْه بطاعته وإيثار مرضاته".

وعليه؛ فالاعتراض المذكور لا وجه له، إلا بحمل كلام الكاتبة على أنها تقصد أن الحظِّ: هو السبب في جلْب الخير والسَّعادة بنفسه، من غير علم الله أو تدبيره - فهذا منافٍ للإيمان بالقدَر، وما نظن الكاتبة تقصد ذلك ألبته.

أمَّا إن كانت تقصد بالحظِّ: أنَّه من الأشياء التي قدَّرها الله لجلب الخير - فهذا لا حرَج فيه؛ لأنَّه ليس فيه نفي لعِلْم الله وتقديره، هذا وقد يبدو من سؤال الأخت السائلة أن هناك اختلاطًا في المكان الذي حصل فيه النقاش بين الرجال والنساء، وهذا فعل لا يجوز كما سبق بيانه في فتوى: "حدود التعامل بين الرجل والمرأة" و"العمل في معمل فيه اختلاط بين الرجال والنساء".

كما يظهر أيضًا من سياق الكلام أن هناك قصة حب وغرام جاء هذا الكلام فيها، وهذه من الأمور التي امتلأت بها كتب الأدب، والرواية وللأسف، فلعل الأخت تتنبه لمثل هذا بارك الله فيها،، والله أعلم.
ينظر:
http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa/FatwaDe...x?FatwaID=3486

----------


## الخنساء الاثرية

بارك الله في الأخ المشرف والاخوة الافاضل قبله لا حرمكم الله الاجر ,وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.

----------


## نائل سيد أحمد

موضوع هام 
ساعمل على نشره في منتدى خاص بالحوار .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*حكم قول : " حظ طيب " أو " حظ سيء " .
*
السؤال:
هل يجوز قول "حظاً طيباً" أو "حظاً سيئاً"؟

الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولًا : 
الحظ : النصيب من الخير . قال الأزهري رحمه الله :
" قَالَ اللَّيْث : الحظّ : النَّصِيب من الْفضل وَالْخَيْر، وَجمعه حظوظ. وَفُلَان ذُو حَظّ وقِسم من الْفضل " انتهى من "تهذيب اللغة" (3/ 273) .
وقال ابن فارس رحمه الله :
" الحظُّ: النصيب والجدُّ ، يقال: فلان أحظُّ من فلان ، وهو محظوظ، قال أبو زيد: رجل حظيظ جديد ، إذا كان ذا حظ من الرزق " انتهى من "مجمل اللغة" (ص 215) . 

هذا هو الأصل : أن الحظ يطلق على النصيب من الخير . 
وقد يطلق ـ أيضًا ـ على مطلق النصيب ، سواء كان من الخير ، أو من الشر ، وهذا هو الذي عليه إطلاق الناس ، واستعمالهم :
قال الفيروزآبادي رحمه الله :
" الحَظُّ: النَّصيبُ، والجَدُّ، أو : خاصٌّ بالنَّصيب من الخَيرِ والفَضْلِ " .
انتهى من "القاموس المحيط" (ص 695) .
وقال المناوي رحمه الله :
" الحظ: النصيب المقدر " انتهى من "التوقيف" (ص 142) . 

وعلى ذلك : فقول الناس : "حظا طيبا" أو "حظا سعيدا" ، أو نحو ذلك ، على وجه الدعاء لمن قيل له ذلك ، وتمني الخير له : لا حرج فيه كما هو ظاهر ، بل هو ممدوح لما فيه من الدعاء بالخير ، وتمنيه للمسلمين . 

وليس له أن يدعو بالشر ، أو بالسوء على مسلم ، لما فيه من البغي والعدوان على أخيه . 
روى مسلم في صحيحه (2735) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: (لَا يَزَالُ يُسْتَجَابُ لِلْعَبْدِ، مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ ، مَا لَمْ يَسْتَعْجِلْ) ، قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ مَا الِاسْتِعْجَالُ  ؟ قَالَ: يَقُولُ: (قَدْ دَعَوْتُ وَقَدْ دَعَوْتُ، فَلَمْ أَرَ يَسْتَجِيبُ لِي ، فَيَسْتَحْسِرُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ وَيَدَعُ الدُّعَاءَ) . 
وروى البخاري (13) ، ومسلم (45) عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: ( لَا يُؤْمِنُ أَحَدُكُمْ حَتَّى يُحِبَّ لِأَخِيهِ مَا يُحِبُّ لِنَفْسِهِ ) . 

ثانيًا : 
إذا كان قائل ذلك : حظ سعيد ، أو حظ سيئ ، يقوله على وجه الإخبار ، فما حصل له من الخير : أخبر أنه حظ سعيد ، وما حصل له من الضر أو الشر : أخبر أنه سيئ ، فهذا أيضا لا يظهر فيه حرج إن شاء الله ، أما في الخير : فهو واضح ، وهو من التحديث بنعمة الله ، وشكره على ما قسم له وقدر . 

وأما في الشر : فالذي يظهر أيضا أنه لا حرج فيه ، إذا كان إخبارا عن الواقع ، بحسب ما يظهر لعلم العبد ، ومن المعلوم بالفطرة والضرورة أن الإنسان قد يصيبه في عيشه ما يسوؤه ، وهذا هو الحظ والنصيب السيئ ، بحسب ما يتعارفه الناس ويقولونه ، بل هو إطلاق جار في النصوص الشرعية أيضا ؛ قال الله تعالى : ( قُلْ لَا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ وَلَوْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ لَاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ ) الأعراف/188 ، وقال تعالى : ( أَمَّنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ الْأَرْضِ أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ قَلِيلًا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ) النمل/62 . 
وهذا أيضا هو "السيئة" ، في نحو قوله تعالى : ( وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ حَسَنَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ قُلْ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ فَمَالِ هَؤُلَاءِ الْقَوْمِ لَا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا) النساء/78 ، وقوله تعالى : ( وَبَلَوْنَاهُمْ بِالْحَسَنَاتِ وَالسَّيِّئَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ ) الأعراف/168 ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، وهي كثيرة معروفة . 

لكن يشترط في ذلك ألا يكون في كلامه تسخط على قدر الله وما قضاه له ، أو سوء ظن بالله ، أو نسبة الشر إليه سبحانه ، فالسيئة والشر والضر ، إنما هو واقع في مخلوقات الله ، ومقدوراته التي تبلغ عباده ، بحسب نصيب العبد ، وما يناله في ذلك ؛ وأما نفس تقدير الله وتصريفه وتدبيره لأمر عباده : فكله خير ، ولا ينسب له شر ، ولا سوء ، جل الله تعالى عن كل عيب ونقصان . 
وينظر للفائدة جواب السؤال رقم : (105099) ، ورقم : (130685) . 

ثالثًا : 
قد يقول بعض الناس : "حظ طيب " أو : "حظ سيء" وهو يرى أن شيئا من ذلك قد حصل بدون تقدير الله تعالى ، أو لارتباطه ببعض الأشياء التي لا علاقة لها بالأحداث . كما ينسب ذلك أحيانا إلى "النجوم" أو "موافقة بعض الأرقام" أو "موافقة بعض أيام الأسبوع" ... ونحو ذلك .
فمن قال : إن فلانا حظه طيب أو سيء لمجرد ذلك : فقوله ممنوع محرم ؛ لأن موافقة ذلك أو مخالفته ، لم يجعلها الله سببا للخير ولا للشر . 
وإلى ذلك المعنى ، تشير فتوى اللجنة الدائمة ، حينما سئلوا : 
" نسمع كثيرا أن فلانا حظه حسن، وفلان حظه سيء، ما مدى كون الإيمان بالحظ جائزا من عدمه‏؟‏" . 
فأجابوا : "على الإنسان أن يؤمن بقضاء الله وقدره، فيصبر على الضراء، ويشكر الله ويحمده على السراء، وعليه أن يؤمن بأن الله قسم الأرزاق بين عباده ، وفاوت بينهم في آجالهم وأعمالهم، وهم أجنة في بطون أمهاتهم ، ولله الحكمة فيما يقضي ويقدر‏.‏ وعلى كل مسلم أن ينسب ما يصيب الخلق من نعمة وسعة رزق إلى الله سبحانه ، المتفضل بها والموفق لها، وينسب ما أصابه مما عدا ذلك إلى قضاء الله وقدره ، وذلك من تحقيق توحيد الربوبية ، ويجب على المسلم البعد عما يقدح في عقيدته وتوحيده ، فلا ينسب الخير والنعم ، أو حلول المصائب والنقم إلى الحظوظ والطوالع، فإن ذلك لا يجوز‏.‏ وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم‏" انتهى .
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ ، الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان ، الشيخ صالح الفوزان، الشيخ بكر أبو زيد . 
انتهى من " فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة "(26/328) . 

رابعًا : 
على المسلم أن يغلب جانب إحسان الظن بالله تعالى فيما يصيبه من أمره كله ، فقد يقول : " حظي سيء " في أمر قد يكون له فيه الخير كله ، فتجنب عبارة " الحظ السيء " أولى بكل حال، وقد قال الله تعالى : ( وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ ) البقرة/216 . 


وفي صحيح مسلم (2999) عَنْ صُهَيْبٍ، رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (عَجَبًا لِأَمْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ، إِنَّ أَمْرَهُ كُلَّهُ خَيْرٌ، وَلَيْسَ ذَاكَ لِأَحَدٍ إِلَّا لِلْمُؤْمِنِ، إِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ سَرَّاءُ شَكَرَ، فَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ، وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ ضَرَّاءُ، صَبَرَ فَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ) . 

والله تعالى أعلم . 


موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ:

----------

